# **** Thumbs Up ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Was out feed'in this morning at daybreak do'in the usual stuff--- bang'in gates--- kick'in cats outta the way--- tightening tarps after load'in some hay, and was just about to get in the pickup when I looked out towards the west.

Beauty at its best. (pic below)

The air was dead calm, the sun was just come'in up over the mountain behind the corrals, a light dust'in of snow (hard to see in this pic) on the sandies above 12,000 feet, and a bright rain shoot was shine'in down into the hay fields of the far off big valley.

There was more going on here. A closer look will have you seeing the cattle grazing out on the dryland (lower left), and a Redtail Hawk perched on the big power pole hunt'in for its breakfast (center)

Its times like these that keep me live'in in these Great Rocky Mountains

A big thumbs up to the man upstairs for a great start to my day. :thumbsup:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome picture Cat !the sight must have given you pause to reflect. A three hour pause.... I've not seen you on this late in the morning for a long time.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic Cat - stomach growling brought him back to the lodge.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Definitely part of God's country... Great photograph.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree, Great pic !!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes. Good to be alive.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Yup!!!!!!!!!!!! the Lord sure know's how to Create a beautiful Morning---Thanks for sharing CAT*

* sb*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great picture Cat, and you're right about these Rocky Mountains. It's killing me to not be able to elk hunt this year.


----------

